# SS 16.07.16 - Bernstein #2 "The Age Of Anxiety"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Leonard Bernstein (1918 - 1990)*

Symphony No. 2 "The Age Of Anxiety"

1. a) The Prologue, b) The Seven Ages, c) The Seven Stages
2. a) The Dirge, b) The Masque, c) The Epilogue

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome back to another Saturday Symphony.

I love Lenny's symphonies so I'm looking forward to revisiting this one. I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Pianist: Philippe Entremont


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going to play this one right now from the Symphony edition.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with this one (and then play the First while I'm at it).


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to his recording with the Israel Philharmonic.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice choice - one of my favourite Bernstein works. I'll listen to the Bernstein/Israel PO as well.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

To my mind, this is one of the great American symphonies and I'm very pleased it has appeared as a Saturday Symphony. I'll be listening to a modern recording (2001), Florida Philharmonic / James Judd.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Not familiar with this work, but it sounds interesting. 
Will give thus version a go


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Slatkin/BBC for me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice choice, blues! I have all three of Lenny's recordings, and I'm starting off with the original 1949 version featuring Lukas Foss at the piano. The Original Jacket Collection also includes the revised version with Philippe Entremont.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Nice choice, blues! I have all three of Lenny's recordings, and I'm starting off with the original 1949 version featuring Lukas Foss at the piano. The Original Jacket Collection also includes the revised version with Philippe Entremont.


I'll listen to this one as well


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, maybe my favorite Bernstein too. This is the only recording I know though, a very fine one:


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join today with this one:


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I picked this one from library:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening to the Sitkovetsky recording. I had a Bernstein phase a few years ago but have been neglecting his music lately. Thanks for the motivation to get this out again.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Age of Anxiety (Original version, rec. 1950) 
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York
conducted by Leonard Bernstein
with Lukas Foss, piano


----------

